#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Find the impact of big data in digital marketing!

## Bhavya

Business owners want to monetize their digital assets,develop a information based culture and leverage the full potential of their big data systems to create a effective digital marketing Strategies.Here you can find how big data going to impact digital market.

What do you think about the collaboration of big data and digital marketing?

----------

